# Supplements on BMQ (merged)



## Drez

Im getting ready to send off to boot within a month, and Ive been training for almost 2 years to be ready for all this, and I wanted to know if supplements are allowed by the CF.

By supplements, Im sure that the extra vitamins I take like Vit C and those types are ok, but what about Protein supplements?

I juss bought a proteinpack supplement of natural soya protein, and Id like to know if anybody has any idea if its authorised or not? Or maybe somebody has a website detailing things similar that are accepted and not by the CF?

Thanks for the input people!


----------



## Zoomie

They sell Whey Protein and Carotein (spelling??) at the CANEX at St-Jean.  So, yeh... I think it is okay.  Just make sure u drink lots of water, don‘t want your kidneys to fail on you.


----------



## Michael OLeary

DND has recently, however, promulgated a warning against the use of ephedrine based products for weight loss because of their potential health risks. (Note the many alternative names in the article.)
  http://www.dnd.ca/menu/maple/vol_5/vol5_10/vol5_10p4-5.pdf  

A related message was in the Personnel newsletter:
  http://www.dnd.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/06_02_warning_e.asp


----------



## portcullisguy

I‘m not sure you really NEED to supplement your diet, as the food they give you on course is actually not too bad, and everything is available to you -- protein, carbs, vitamins, minerals, etc.  It may not be cordon bleu dining, but it does the trick.  On my course (BMQ) seconds are usually available, and breakfast sees plates of fresh fruit and juices, along with cereal and breads all laid out, along with the hot food.

To compare, I spent 9 weeks at a government facility (Customs Recruit College) in Quebec.  It was in-residence, and they fed us 3 squares a day for free, a lot like the army.  In fact, the facility is used by the army every year for some sort of training activity.  The meals on my BMQ course are comparable, for the most part, to the food at the college.  Of course, our course has catered food, and so made-to-order is not available.

Anyway, my point is, unless you have some sort of medical problem, you are not likely to NEED a dietary supplement, strictly speaking.

Now, if you are on a weight-gain, physical fitness (muscle-building, etc.) or similar routine, you may want to supplement your meals.  It is easiest to do this through snack bars and granola-type bars, kept in pockets, in my opinion.


----------



## Drez

Thanks for the fast reply guys. 

Ya I wanna take this to build up size and stuff, I know size is not everything with muscles, its just for my own personnal need. 

Thanks for the food info there, I only take supplements right now because my diet is not that great...but I dont eat much fatty stuff, I just lack vegetables and fruits right now.

I would think im pretty normal with 5 feet 10 and 175 lbs.

Thanks again and if you have anything to add please, im all ears from our resident experts


----------



## Drez

Oh I forgot, I should still prolly call up the CF tomorrow morning to make sure there is nothing wrong with the list of about 30 ingrediants in the proteinpack...my physical is on the 22nd and I dont want to mess up anything with one that is borderline or unacceptable...

...right?


----------



## slaw

How many people on here use protein supplements? When do you usuaully take them? after working out or before?


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

You should be eating lots of protein...i have read any wheres from 1 to 2 grams per pound you weigh...so if you weigh a 110 pounds...you should be eating between 110 to 220 grams of protein a day...you should eat it as soon as you get up...and no later than 90 minutes after your workout...i don‘t take supplements...but i eat stuff like Vector Bars...or lots of meat...Chocolate milk is good for protein also its a nice protein supply if you can‘t afford the powder mixes...essentially you should be eating 6 little meals a day...making sure you get at least 30 grams of protein in each meal...also increase your water intake...i‘ve read on a site where it recommended 8 litres of water a day...i tried to do that but i ended up going to the bathroom constantly...i‘d say around 4-5 litres of water a day would work *nods* hope this helps...


----------



## Righty

supplements are for fake people... you can be just as good without help from all that supplement crap... all you gotta do is work out hard!


----------



## winchable

I used to think that too righty, until I started taking them after I hit my second plateau.


----------



## slaw

Yllw_Ninja-thank you for the information. I just heard alot of people talking about protein supplements today at the gym and was just kinda wondering about them.


----------



## Infanteer

Righty is right.

If your body is so used to supplements, how is it going to handle having none in the field.

I remember one guy who took all that **** and was in the gym everyday.  Throw a ruck on the guy or go for a run, and he would thunder in.


----------



## winchable

It depends on your dependance on them; Obviously if someone cannot function without them then they would be useless in the field.
If all you do is work in the gym and pop supplement pills your real world capability is going to be nill. If you can manage to take them and still keep your workout routine spread out around real world activity and "gym world" then you should be alright, I was.
The only reason people should ever take them anyways is if they hit a wall with their routines, their kind of useless if you just start working out and taking them, there isn‘t much of a diff in weight gain or strength.

Edit-As far as you‘re concerned, you shouldn‘t need supplements unless you‘re an athlete, I took them for boxing because I needed to move up a weight class and clobber someone bigger, that‘s probably not your case (although correct me if it is). A solid workout routine and a good diet, both of which are available on the internet or at the gym.


----------



## gate_guard

Supplements are just that, supplements, not replacements. I take protein shakes the odd time after a work out, not to completely replace my protein intake at meals, but to supplement them. Overdependence on anything, especially when it comes to supplements, will only work against you in the long run. As for 99% of us, a decent balanced diet is all that‘s needed. Che is right with regards to real world capability, at one point I found myself solely relying on gym work for fitness to the detriment of my running and rucking ability (although I‘ve always been a sh!tty runner).  I know guys who could run me into the ground, but get em to do pull ups or push ups and they‘d fall apart. It‘s all about balance.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

http://www.intense-workout.com/protein_diet.html  

Heres a link to a high protein diet i found a while ago...just remembered i had it in my Favorites


----------



## Dartser

I was talking to a friend of mine who is joining the army, and he said for his test that he should not have protien traces in his test... I was wondering whyyou are not allowed to have protien if this is true?  Myself as a bodybuilder for me to achieve optimal growth I consume a gram of protien per pound of body weight as aminimum each day.


----------



## Dartser

I take it none of you army buffs know the answer to my question


----------



## Kilted Mayhem

I hope that this helps

This test is most often performed when kidney disease is suspected. 

Normally, protein is not found in urine when a routine dipstick test is performed. This is because the kidney is supposed to keep large molecules, such as protein, in the blood and only filter out smaller impurities. Even if small amounts of protein do get through, they are normally re-absorbed by the body and used as a source of energy.

Some proteins will appear in the urine if the levels of protein in blood become high, even when the kidney is functioning properly.

If the kidney is diseased, protein will appear in the urine -- even if the blood levels are normal.


----------



## Mr. Ted

To further amplify on the above response:

What they are looking for specifically is a condition known as "Microalbuminuria" or "Proteinuria" - essentially large chunks of protein being excreted in the urine.

The presence of protein in this case would signify a deterioration in function of the kidney - essentially a breakdown of its filtering abilities.  This is a simple test as it is indicative of a greater problem.  The kidney is the most highly-vasculated organ in the body - if the kidney is deteriorating it is a future predictor of the rest of  the vasculature deteriorating, specifically the heart.  Type II diabetics, the obese, etc would be picked up in this urine test.  If the candidate is fairly young and in fairly good health and non-diabetic, the test should not be a problem.

So in this case a "high protein" diet is not the culprit, but instead of a condition of poor health and a pre-cursor to greater health problems.  Your friend should have nothing to worry about.

Mr. Ted
Former rifleman, current drug rep, he he he...


----------



## Armymedic

good post Mr Ted, couldn't have explained it better myself.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I think what he also would like to know is he taking so much protein that it will come through on his test? I really don't know the workings but in years past[looks down at stomach and sighs] when I was working out and on the high-protein I  could definitely smell and see a difference in my urine.
Bruce


----------



## Mr. Ted

What you were probably noticing when on a high protein diet was that your body was probably in a state of ketoacidosis - you were burning fat and secreting ketones as a result of eliminating carbs as prime energy source.

Let's not confuse a protein diet with your kidney eliminating protein in the urine - two different things.

A high protein diet is a good fat burner but may also result in some lethargy in the first few days as well as bad breath and bad mood.   Once that inital few days is broken through and sugar addiction ended, slight euphoria, more energy and quick fat burning result.

Neat stuff.

Ted

P.S.  ARMYMEDIC - thank you.  It's amazing what you can learn as a drug rep.  Interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## JBP

Strange, now you folks have scared half the SHIT out of me!!!



When I did my original "pee-test" for my medical exam, I came back with a possible "Proteinuria", so they made me do a 24-hour urine test with a giant orange/red jug I had to bring home and keep in the fridge!... Turns out I was okay, but I wasn't eating any extra protein or even working out alot. Hiking, biking and some pushups. Active I suppose... I've been to the doctor's several times since then and no probs. Should I be worried? I'm not obese or overweight! I can run a mile in 8 mins (Not great, but okay). Should I get other tests done on my kidneys???

Thanks for any input/response!

Joe
*Worried/paraniod*!


----------



## Mr. Ted

Joe, it sounds like you're just fine.  The 24 hr urine test is more stringent than the initial sample.  Therefore, if you passed the 24 hr, you should be just fine.

Everyone secretes a certain amount of protein - it's the degree of that secretion that's important.  They re-tested you and said you were fine.  So relax, I think.

How old are you?  Weight/height?  Glucose Intolerant?  Last physical?

Shouldn't be remote-diagnosing people across the internet considering I have no formal medical trg either. Best thing to do is just go to a walk in clinic and ask them if you can do blood/urine as you would like to f/u on a test sample from before.  Probably will let you do that.


Sounds ok to me.

Mr. Ted


----------



## JBP

Ahhh, okay, that sounds better!  That's basically what my doctor said before too when I was freakin' out back then cause I didn't think I was going to get in!

Height: 5 foot 7 (I'm shorter than most)
Weight: 182lbs (Seems fatty, I know, but I'm not fat, it's just a heavy build, I have pictures) Like is said: Hiking, Biking, Martial Arts, Paintball!! Etc...
No known glucose intolerances.
Last physical was in... May? I am pretty sure in May 2004, so not too long ago. Nothing showed up then.

Joe


----------



## jswift872

I did a search and couldn't find anything relevant to my question...

I want to start a Protein type diet, I am thinking that I will have a bar for breakfast, a sub or something healthy for lunch and a bar for supper, and some protein shakes throughout the day..My goals are to lose some of this extra fat I am carrying around and turn it into mass, or muscle..And of course to be overall healthy..In your guy's experience does this sound like a good plan. BTW I have lost 12 pounds in the last month and a half on the "subway diet" if you will..


----------



## ab136

I just started a sort of mass gaining program.  I was told by my consulting fitness pro that  I should;if I  want to put on muscle; take in half my body weight in grams of protein. example- I weigh 180 pounds so I should take in 90 grams of protein a day.


----------



## BKells

You want to burn fat. The only way to do this is through cardio vascular activity. When you elevate your heart rate to the target heart range (a quick google search will let you calculate this for yourself) for a constant of 20 minutes, you then BEGIN to burn fat. Those first 20 minutes of cardio (runnig, biking, etc) will use up the carbs that are stored. Every minute of exercise after this 20 minutes begins to burn fat. The biology behind this is that carbs are readily available and easy to break down, so the body uses all of them first. Then your fat goes. Once you've got no fat, you start to burn protein.. and this is where muscle degeneration takes place but it is only a worry for marathon runners and starving people. (marathon runners constantly eat high carb gels so they don't loose muscle)

Now the muscle building part. You're correct in that protein is essential to muscle growth. Without it, it just won't happen. You need to eat about 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight if you're doing serious weight lifting. You still need the majority of your diet from carbohydrates to replenish the sheer energy expended in working out. A typical diet should be about 25% fat, 30% protein and 45% carbs.

Let me dispell rumors right now. You can NOT "change" fat into muscle by working out. The biology just does not happen. Fat cells are shrunk and killed through cardio activity, that is all.

Don't do the subway diet. Gared is still a fat, greasy civillian, and subway just costs too darn much. Eating right is simple. Count your calories, and coutn your cabr/fat/protein percentages.


----------



## chrisf

[Disclaimer: I'm not a dietician, doctor, or personal trainer, all the following advice is based on my own experience]

Weight loss? No diets, no weird supplements, none of that crap. And the subway diet? Forgive me, but I've got to laugh at your for that one. Bring a lunch from home. It will be cheaper, and probably more healthy.

Here's the reality guide to weight loss, from somone who's actually done it at one point in his life (Dropped 50lbs) and keeping it off long term. Get a copy of the canadian food guide. Follow it. Don't worry about counting calories or any of that garbage, it will either confuse and irritate you, or mess you up. Cut out snack foods like chips, candy, and chocolate bars. Also, cut out any greasy fried garbage in your diet. A chicken leg from KFC is not a serving of meat.

Now get off your rear and start exercising. Lifting weight is not exercise. It can come in as part of an exercise plan, but it's not exercise by itself. To actually burn fat, you need to exercise until you burn off the blood sugars in your body, so your body starts using fat. You can usually tell when you're hitting this point because you're breathing harder, and your heart is pumping harder to do the same things. It doesn't take strenuous activity to reach this point, rather, repeated activity. And hour of walking each day will do it. Walk home from work. An exercise bike is also ideal. This works for weight loss. You should add some cardio, but you don't need lengthy intense sessions of cardio for fat loss, as I said, just extended periods of light to moderate exercise will do it.

And try adding little things that increase your amount of activity during the day as well... go to the bathroom at the end of the hall instead of the one nearby... take the elevator instead of the stairs... etc

Back to foods. Try replacing traditional "bad for you" snack foods (Chips, bars, etc) with other snack foods... carrot sticks are good... that being said, if you have a craving you just can't ignore, have a bag of chips. Better to have a small amount occaisonally then fight the urge until you end up binging. And nothing wrong with fast food, but no more then once a week, or even once every two weeks...

This is my get off your rear and exercise diet plan. It doesn't cost you anything to follow, and it helps you create a healthy lifestyle that not only helps you loose weight, but more importantly, keep it off.


----------



## chrisf

Reference the calories, I note somone else replied to the thread, and he said most of what I said... though I have to disagree strongly with one thing he said... DO NOT COUNT CALORIES... some people count calories, and are fine, others count and become obsessed with it, and end up as anorexics... eating shouldn't become a contest with your brain where you try to survive on the minimum number of calories you can... you shouldn't have to do the math to know if you're eating right, or if you're loosing weight... like I said, use the Canadian food guide as a rough guide to what you should be eating, and learn to listen to your own body, it will tell you if you need more, but don't bother with less, eating less then what's *recommended* will not help you loose weight... any effects will be temporary, your body will adjust to the lowered intake of calories and after you return to your normal eating habits, your weight will rise again... as I said, just get into a healthy lifestyle... there's not much to it, and you can still eat perfectly normal foods...

Somthing else that came to mind was breakfest... don't skip it... I'm guilty of this, I seldom eat breakfast... breakfast is the "kickstart" you need in the morning... it starts your metabolism working for the day, skipping it only slows down your metabolism... think about it, by morning, you probably haven't eaten for 12 hours... it'll probably be another 4 before you eat... not good.


----------



## Gibson27

Some more things to consider.

The muscles store approx 450 -500 grams of carbs to be used as fuel.

After these are burned off, a system in the body then uses fat ( oxidation) to create energy for the body, believe it or not fat can be turned into energy.

If you like to eat, and have a hard time dieting do double cardio sessions, two times a day, no longer than a hour. After an hour you burn muscle, you don't want that, muscle is a furnace, feed by carbs and fats.

If you can diet well, you can get by with an hour of cardio a day.

Weightloss= more calories burned than consumed.

For example, in my routine   i'm doing two cardio sessions a day, burning approx 2000 calories and elimating only 500 calories from my diet.

Nobody mentioned eating frequency so i will, eat smaller meals 6-8 times a day, every time you conume the metabolsim rises to burn it off, so keeping your metabolism revved high will aid in fat loss and prevent fat gain. 

If you eat three square meals a day, the extra calories will go to fat, it always does, spillage of carbs (excess) goes to fat, keep the carbs moderate.

As for carb timing, morning ( jumpstarts the metabolism) and after workouts should have the highest carbs of the day. Take a protein shake after the workouts to replenish your body and prevent muscle burn. 

Hope this helps......


----------



## jswift872

Thanks guys, When I said that I am on the subway diet I didn't actually mean Subway every day and that's the only thing I eat, I simply meant the ideology behind in the fact that subs, salads, etc. are good, Although I must admit I do enjoy a sub from subway at lunch...or other places that sell subs for example..As for counting calories, guilty...the last month I have eaten less then 1800 calories a day and I am just as healthy and what not, but less of me to enjoy if you know what i mean, lol...I have been losing weight successfully and want to continue in doing so..Thanks for the tips.

p.s: tomorrow morning I am getting me a copy of the food guide.

Edit: So, are protein bars and what not a good idea along with a good exercise program and eating right??


----------



## Gibson27

Personally i think the food guide is a crock of shit. Too many carbs, you want to be fit for the army, not just an average person. Your diet is going to be different due to the fact of your training. The average person may benefit from it, but they won't lose weight, not with all the breads and fruits in the guide ( fruits equal sugar as do carbs) 

Drop the protein bars, eat more fish, egg whites, tuna, meat , chkn. 

If you want a great site for diet help PM me...... I'm a member for a long time and it's a helpful bodybuilding site not only for bodybuilders but those who wanna lose weight. And keep it off.!


----------



## chrisf

J-Swift said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, When I said that I am on the subway diet I didn't actually mean Subway every day and that's the only thing I eat, I simply meant the ideology behind in the fact that subs, salads, etc. are good, Although I must admit I do enjoy a sub from subway at lunch...or other places that sell subs for example..As for counting calories, guilty...the last month I have eaten less then 1800 calories a day and I am just as healthy and what not, but less of me to enjoy if you know what i mean, lol...I have been losing weight successfully and want to continue in doing so..Thanks for the tips.
> 
> p.s: tomorrow morning I am getting me a copy of the food guide.
> 
> Edit: So, are protein bars and what not a good idea along with a good exercise program and eating right??



1800 calories a day isn't terrible, I don't know what your body size/activity levels are... again... don't worry about the calories... the good guide good enough... if you're counting calories, you're standing on a slippery slope where you will eventually start to get picky about 1 or 2 calories at a time (To put in in perspective, if you work out your diet and activity level so perfectly that you're loosing 25 calories a day, it's going to take at least 3 months to loose a pound... there's approximately 2000 calories in a pound of fat)

Just get into the habit of eating sensibly and exercising... don't obsess about weight, don't obsess about calories...

Somthing I forget earlier, don't obsess about weight either.. weight loss of 1-2lbs, even 3lbs a week is a realistic goal, you may have some weeks where you loose less, and as you get futher along, you will definitly loose less, as in doing the same amount of exercise, your body has become accustomed, and will burn fat more slowly, in adition to the simple fact that you're getting lighter, so your body needs to do less work to accomplish the same activities...

And I really wouldn't recommend the use of protein bars, or supplements of any sort. Eat sensibly, you'll be fine. Again, I'm going to tout the food guide here... develop sensible healthy eating habits (That doesn't mean eating like a rabbit, it means healthy) that you'll have for the rest of your life... and take the food guide as a *guide* not a bible... if you need more, your body will tell you... your body is pretty smart, smarter then most people realise...   it's not impossible to take in 4000+ calories a day and keep a steady weight if not even loose weight under the right conditions... I've known lumber jacks who do it all the time...though they're generally the sort of people you think who will live for ever, but die from un-expected heart attacks, but that's another story.


----------



## chrisf

Gibson27 said:
			
		

> Personally i think the food guide is a crock of crap. Too many carbs, you want to be fit for the army, not just an average person.



Swing and a miss there cadet... army people are average people [Edit: I should note here, that there are also the sort of army people won't light up a smoke during a five km run, because they'd end up spilling their coffee] , except somtimes they eat more, because they do more work. Example, if you're in the field, working hard, you want to be pouring on as many carbs as possible, in addition to protein, as you need every bit of energy you can get. The food guide is his best bet, it will help him develop sensible eating habits, and he can adjust his level of exercise to match those eating habits.

After noting the age of the original poster as listed in his profile, 17, I have to really stress at this point, don't mess around with weird supplements, don't mess around with your diet too much aside from, again, building healthy eating habits, you really don't want to affect your growth and your development (I've only recently reached the stage where I'm not physically growing up, and, due to mentally de-aging, my body is slowly getting messed up... permenant problems caused by stupidity are bad enough... don't compound them by causing permanent problems from your diet... and word of advice, no matter how much fun it sounds, never get drunk and go sliding... it never ends well... and you always wind up looking at it through rose-coloured glasses and doing it again, despite the slightly limp from the last time... )

Set healthy long term goals, not crash diets for the short term.


----------



## jswift872

Thanks Sig op I appreciate your thoughts and opinions on this..I really do. As mentioned before on my current pattern I am losing about 3 pounds a weeks roughly probably less,more like 2.5 or so. I think I will just keep with  good ol healthy eating and exercise.


----------



## chrisf

Best of luck with it, and if you follow none of my other advice, at least follow the part about sliding under the influence.


----------



## Gibson27

If he's doing the weight loss before the army, the food guide is only a guide but alterations will be needed in order to lose fat. However while in the army, eating lots of carbs and healthy fats (EFA'S) will be necessary just to maintain your weight. 

I'm approx 225 now, I'l be less than 200 after basic for sure.

I agree with you Just a sign op on the fact to sensible eating. But as with the sport of bodybuilding, we are not normal. Our careers require great demand on our bodies and we need to constantly feed the machine that propels us. "Normal or average people" in canada are leading to a path of obesity, but at age 17 I don't think this is a problem.

When basic starts you'll lose alot due to the reduction in sleeping hours and in place of that physical activity that burns extra calories. 

Just trying to help, but you'll be fine J-swift,


----------



## Sparkes

The Key is to eat a variety of foods in moderate portions. Try to stay away from processed foods. If you're an active person you will want to eat more carbs as they are the primary source of energy for your body. When you run out of carbs your body also begins to convert protein from your muscles into carbs.(not a good thing) 

As for the use of protein supplements the average North American diet contains over 100g of protein which is more then most people can use. Protein contains the same number of calories/gram as carbs. Excess protein will also be stored as fat. Any normal person with a proper diet (food guide) shouldn't need protein bars or shakes. (unless you are a vegetarian.)


----------



## jswift872

I am done BMQ already..I want to get into a more SQ/BIQ shape...


----------



## Gibson27

Sorry bro but I'm afraid i can't help here without more details, 

How long before SQ? What are your goals and what will you do to achieve them. As a person that hasn't done any basic or SQ training yet i don't wanna offer advice that may not be adequate for this, since i have not done this myself. 

However, if i was to train for SQ, push-up routine, interval cardio work, High intensity cardio, alot of running and distance running. Maybe someone who has done SQ recently can make better recommendation's, I'd rather not go there without knowledge for myself.

But as for genera fitness and weight loss, and training methods I can help you out there. ;D


----------



## jswift872

Well I am almost done SQ now, I have been working on getting leaner now I wanna make it masier..if you know what I mean.


----------



## 45506445210414924

quick question that a couple guys and i would like to know, i havn't came accross anything yet but here it is... i workout quite a bit and i take supplements, are you allowed bringing eg. small bottles of sealed creatine, or small bottles of protein, like i mean i know your not suppose to bring lots of junk, and well if you kept it in the barracks and took it first thing in the morning with like water would that be fine? or does the CF have a different say in it? the recruiting officers havn't mentioned anything..... if anyone knows anything please post a message back. thanks


----------



## Jungle

If you bring stuff like that, your instructors will take it away when you get to the School and it will be returned to you at the end of the course.
Anyway, you don't need that crap... it's a waste of money. Just eat a balanced diet, you'll get everything you need.


----------



## 45506445210414924

ah yes, thought of that,

thanks

EDIT: I took out your little roll-eyes, I refered this question to Jungle for a specific reason,..... BTDT
Son, between this and "the other thing" your off to a rough start here, time to put the signal to receive.........


----------



## RossF

Umm to add to this...

I don't take stuff quite like that...but are you allowed to bring Vitamin C pills? I drink orange juice and that..but I also take vitamin C pills, being in sports it can be important.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

I did on my course, great for battling the good ol' shack hack. Never had a problem.


----------



## 45506445210414924

beautiful that awnsers alot really


----------



## Gouki

Jungle said:
			
		

> If you bring stuff like that, your instructors will take it away when you get to the School and it will be returned to you at the end of the course.
> Anyway, you don't need that crap... it's a waste of money. Just eat a balanced diet, you'll get everything you need.



My friend was allowed to use that "crap" (whole other argument/topic in itself) freely on his BMQ in Oct. 04 as it was obvious he was a bodybuilder. He put it into his box but his instructors knew he was drinking shakes at night and encouraged him to do so.


----------



## Dirt Digger

Be aware that if you're going for an aircrew trade, there are a number of supplements that are classed as "shall not take" on the flight surgeon database.   The list includes ephedra-based products, creatine, St John's Wort and valerian.   Products containing "bitter orange" (synephrine) were added with CANFORGEN 001/05.


----------



## 45506445210414924

hmmm strictly just infantry lol anyone know any regulations against it? 

they encouraged him to drink them? 
beautiful ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Steve,
Are you talking the Reg. force school at St Jean? I would check with your friend exactly what he meant by "shakes"
since the answer that was given more than comes from the "horses mouth".


----------



## 45506445210414924

would i beable to contact St.Jean before my BMQ and ask them if these supplements are ok to bring? its not like i want to bring testosterone this, and other crap that, just like my multivitamins ???

oh and to add to this does anyone who attened/attending BMQ know if your aloud too. 

awnsers are much appreciated


----------



## Gouki

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Steve,
> Are you talking the Reg. force school at St Jean? I would check with your friend exactly what he meant by "shakes"
> since the answer that was given more than comes from the "horses mouth".



Yes, reg force in st. jean. By shakes he was referring to your typical whey protein shakes, he used ProLab I believe.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Which,in my uninformed opinion, would probably be different than bottles of creatine and/or pill bottles full of amino acids,nitric oxide, ephedrine, etc, which would not be easily distinguishable from, say, certain illegal pill bottles full of...........


----------



## Gouki

Pretty much yeah, although Mike F mentioned protein bottles and Jungle basically said it would be taken away.

The pill bottles and such I can see being taken away, even the creatine (in fact creatine more so since it would technically give a slight and perhaps unfair advantage to the recruit using it although it is in no way an illegal or "cheating" substance). Ephedrine I can definately see being taken away, especially if the instructor is familiar with the product and it's effects (both good and bad).

But I was talking strictly about the protein .. but probably best to buy it in powder form cause aside from being better, the capsules may cause said problems.

So once again just to reiterate, my friend only brought a 5 pounder of whey protein in powder form and that they had no qualms about letting him take.


----------



## 45506445210414924

personally i like prolabs whey protein ;D :

ha a little off topic there

thanks guys for the posts so far. great discussion


----------



## Loadmaster

Like it was posted before......  When you get to st-jean your instructors will take the vitamines and suppliments from you and give them back at the end of the course.

I have been at the school for 3 years and It has not changed yet.


----------



## Bradboy

I'm just wondering if supplements are aloud in Basic Training. I'm currently taking a few supplements now and am just wondering if I can continue running them while I'm in Basic. The supplements I'm taking are:

Whey Protein
Glutamine
Flax Oil
Multi-vitamin

  Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Private Parts

I highly doubt it.  One of the first things they make you do at St-Jean is get rid of any food, non-prescription meds (including vitamins), etc. that you've brought with you.


----------



## 45506445210414924

woah!!! havn't seen this post in a while. pretty cool what the Directing Staff can do  ;D

cheers, 

Mike F.


----------



## Sivad

Mike F. said:
			
		

> personally i like prolabs whey protein ;D :
> 
> ha a little off topic there
> 
> thanks guys for the posts so far. great discussion



I like Bioex whey protein Isolate, myself, as for the creatine don't take them in pill form get the poweder (I think I heard someone mention this)


----------



## Springroll

Private Parts said:
			
		

> I highly doubt it.   One of the first things they make you do at St-Jean is get rid of any food, non-prescription meds (including vitamins), etc. that you've brought with you.



Really? Does this mean I can't bring any Chris Brothers Pepperoni even if I bring enough for everyone???  :'(

I am looking into taking some suppliments to help me drop the extra weight and build up some more muscle but I have no clue where to start....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Do a search in the "training" forum and there is lots of info......


----------



## Springroll

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Do a search in the "training" forum and there is lots of info......



AWESOME!!

Thanks a bunch  :-*


----------



## Bert

As posted earlier, the St. Jean Staff will take away your supplements.  

You may want to consider saving money instead of buying supplements during
BMQ.  It is not a fitness or muscle building course, however emphasis is on
cardio and muscular endurance.  You're better off waiting until after BMQ when 
you have the situation to pursue your own fitness training and goals.

The St. Jean mess is pretty good and you can eat all the protein/carbs/vits/mins
in real food during the meals.  You'll have enough to worry about in the course
without over-considering a supplement schedule anyway.


----------



## Springroll

I guess right now what I am looking for is a supplement to help me drop this darn weight......
turn me into a slim, mean, gun totin' machine :threat:...hehehe ;D


----------



## Bert

During BMQ, don't worry about dropping weight quickly with supplements.  You'll
loose weight anyway.  Most people do.

The course is very busy from 05:00 to 23:00; you're moving around alot, marching, 
PT, attending courses, studying, drill, taking care of kit, taking care of buddy, and
undergoing field exercises.  Any supplement to help loose weight after all this may
very well be a waste of money.  

After BMQ, alot of people pack it on again.  They're used to the routine of BMQ and
power eating during meals.  Once you go to the training units or whatever, the pace 
may be less than BMQ but the eating doesn't and some pack it on again.  Better to 
consider a PT routine, nutrition and supps later when you have more control over your
time.

For loosing weight and gaining mucle before BMQ; it is a modification of diet and 
focused exercise.  Take the CF PT self-test and see if you can meet or exceed
the fitness requirements.  Talk to a knowledgable fitness trainer and get a fitness
routine that provides over-all body strength, mucle endurance training, and
cardio training for your fitness needs.  They should have diet plans that will
maximize training nutriton and minimize fat gain.  However, loosing alot of weight
may not be in your best interests either.  A knowledgable fitness trainer will have
good advice.


----------



## 45506445210414924

"The St. Jean mess is pretty good and you can eat all the protein/carbs/vits/mins
in real food during the meals."-Bert

Thanks Bert, that sums it up right there for me.


----------



## Springroll

Thank you bert  :-*


----------



## CEhopeful

will whey protein supplements show up in my urine as protein, I Am worried about that beacus eI know a few folks who have been declined for protein showing up in their urine and I Was just wondering if whey protein powder will put protien in your urine, I also eat a high protein diet.. Need suggestions.Thanks a lot.

cheers


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

What could be the worse happening when protein powder is in your urine?
just asking.
cheers


----------



## paracowboy

are you sure it's protein your friends were declined for? I find that very difficult to swallow (or inhale as the case may be).


----------



## CEhopeful

yeah they werent drug users, they just had protein in their urine which could mean a number of things(kidney disesase,inflamation of the urethra,prostate) they also used protein powders,and I am just wondering if overuse of that would lead to protein in the urine.also, replying to your pot reference, I used to smoke it, but gave it up about 3 weeks ago, and am handing my papers in quite soon. will my past use of marijuana prevent me from getting in? thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary

And did they also admit to using excessive amounts of protein powder? Google "protein urine", read the applicable medical websites. Protein in urine is NOT normal and can be interpreted as evidence of kidney disease.

What exactly were these friends told when being "declined"? Were they advised to seek medical attention? Were they told they could retest after (any admitted) protein was flushed from their system?

Or is this their handy excuse for being turned down for other reasons - like those in your other thread? (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34334.0.html)


----------



## Wils21

If you quit 3 weeks ago you are going to be held up for sure.   A freind of mine went to the recruiting office the same day as me and he quit 6 months ago.   Im cruising through recruiting he's waiting until January to continue the process.   All because of the weed.   As far as whey protein goes, you should be fine.   With all supplements you should be drinking plenty of water to help your kidneys process any excess.   If your taking proper amounts there should be few by-products.   Many of these things have been discussed previously on other threads so maybe if you search a bit through this site you may find some more useful information.
Cheers and good luck,
Ryan


----------



## paracowboy

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> yeah they werent drug users, they just had protein in their urine which could mean a number of things(kidney disesase,inflamation of the urethra,prostate) they also used protein powders,and I am just wondering if overuse of that would lead to protein in the urine.


 okay, overuse of protein powders enough to cause that sort of thing to show up would be fairly significant. What I'm saying is, you would need to take in a *LOT* of Ultra-Grow 5000 Mega-Mass Builder XP, for it to affect your kidneys, etc. I doubt there is any connection. I know a lot of guys in the Infantry who eat that stuff by the handful (in some cases, literally. Weirdos.) I use protein powers, as well as creatine monohydrate, and the only vegetables I get are from the animals who ate them first. (Unless tobacco is a vegetable. Is it?)

Any time you are using protein and/or creatin powders, you should be drinking lots of water.

But, to put a squelch on any more ramblnigs from semi-educated fools like me, hopefully a medic-type and a recruiter-type will happen along and sort both of us out. If not, maybe you should send some pms in a few days.



> also, replying to your pot reference, I used to smoke it, but gave it up about 3 weeks ago, and am handing my papers in quite soon. will my past use of marijuana prevent me from getting in? thanks.


 there are several threads already dealing with youthful indiscretions, and I won't muddy up the waters with my less-than-expert yapping. However, honesty is always your best policy.


----------



## Island Ryhno

paracowboy said:
			
		

> okay, overuse of protein powders enough to cause that sort of thing to show up would be fairly significant.



Yes somewhere along the lines of where the girl on here, who was a "professional bodybuilder" and was taking 4 grams per pound of body weight a day.  : When I explained that an average chicken breast has about 20 grams of protein and that she would need to be eating the equivalent of 25 chicken breast a day, maybe 20 if you add in 3 or 4 protein shakes, to obtain this amount she disappeared.  :



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> and the only vegetables I get are from the animals who ate them first. (Unless tobacco is a vegetable. Is it?)



Has to be a fruit my friend, you don't know any vegetables that you want more and more of do you?


----------



## paracowboy

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Yes somewhere along the lines of where the girl on here, who was a "professional bodybuilder" and was taking 4 grams per pound of body weight a day. When I explained that an average chicken breast has about 20 grams of protein and that she would need to be eating the equivalent of 25 chicken breast a day, maybe 20 if you add in 3 or 4 protein shakes, to obtain this amount she disappeared.


yeah, that was funny! I like sitting back and watching you go sometimes. (Winding up, winding up, winding up, and....sproing!)



> Has to be a fruit my friend, you don't know any vegetables that you want more and more of do you?


just tomacco. And that's scarce since Homer went back to town.


----------



## Wolfe

I take muscle milk protein supplements plus v12 creatine i passed the medical test without a problem except i drank too much juice without any supplements in the morning and in the CRFC they made me pass the urine exam twice and they tough i had diabetes because i had too much sugar in my urine, i told them i drank too much juice and they replied i needed a deeper exam, i went to my doc. passed the medical exam without any problem it was the darn juice that caused the problem and the CRFC didn't told me not to drink juice before showing up... so my file was sent to Ottawa took em one month to examine my medical and the 6 september my medical was accepted and if i didn't drank this juice i will be going on the 3 October BMQ aaaaaaa darn juice...anyways don't abuse supplements and you will be OK  AND DONT DRINK JUICE BEFORE SHOWING UN MEDICAL ONLY WATER .....WATER.


Wolf


----------



## watson

I smoked weed like 3 or 4 days before I did my medical, and i've been taking whey protein for like 6 months now. But since have quit all drugs, and cut back alot on alcohol.

Got sworn in yesterday. 

- Watson


----------



## Northern Touch

Watson said:
			
		

> I smoked weed like 3 or 4 days before I did my medical, and i've been taking whey protein for like 6 months now. But since have quit all drugs, and cut back alot on alcohol.
> 
> Got sworn in yesterday.
> 
> - Watson



So you obviously lied to the recruiter.... :-\


----------



## Wolfe

well i think he did because its a trick when they ask you to say if you smoked weed just dare just dare to put you smoked once and your out but they wont tell you, they will give you like an excuse that you failed your aptitude test, it happen to one guy i knew personally for me never smoked grass i always believed in the alcohol. A GOOD COLD BEER aaaaaaa ;D

Wolf


----------



## Island Ryhno

Wolfe said:
			
		

> because its a trick when they ask you to say if you smoked weed just dare just dare to put you smoked once and your out but they wont tell you, they will give you like an excuse that you failed your aptitude test, it happen to one guy i knew
> Wolf



Wrong, that's not the case at all and you shouldn't spread those false rumours. People will think if they smoked weed 10 years ago that it will keep them from getting in. This will implore them to either A) Lie and thereby falisify their documents or B) Completely discourage them from applying at all.


----------



## Bradboy

For those of you who are even pondering the idea of lying to your recruiter about past drug use, I have this to say to you. Sit down and take awhile to think about what you are doing. The recruiters refuse applications of recent drug users not because they don't like "druggies", but because they feel you could be a liability to the CF. I personally refuse to put my life in the hands of someone who could potentially have a flashback while in the heat of battle. Or even in training for that matter where live rounds are being practised with. So even if you think you can get away with lying to your recruiter, take into account that you may not only be putting yourself at risk, but also your fellow soldiers who's lives you are supposed to be protecting, not jeopardizing. I began my application process in 2004 and fessed up to using ecstacy in June of 2002. When the recruiter told me that there was a 3 year waiting period from the time you last used this substance, I was heartbroken. But I sucked it up and used that time to better myself for when the time came that I did get accepted. And now that time is here and I've never felt better. I've been selected for the Infantry trade and am going October 3rd to my BMQ. I have nothing to feel guilty about because I was completely honest during my application process. So if you want to lie to your recruiter and fake your way into the CF, than so be it. You'll pay the consequences later. I'm sure it is very difficult to defend your country and risk your life when you have no honour or pride, because you gave that up when you lied. Take this application process very seriously. You are beginning a new life by entering the CF. Why not start over and rid your life of lies and deception?


----------



## Wolfe

> So if you want to lie to your recruiter and fake your way into the CF, than so be it. You'll pay the consequences later. I'm sure it is very difficult to defend your country and risk your life when you have no honour or pride, because you gave that up when you lied. Take this application process very seriously. You are beginning a new life by entering the CF.



I suggest that anybody who enters the CF shouldn't lie or like somebody said in another topic the recruiters will always finish by finding out what you lied about.

Wolf


----------



## watson

oh yea I hate having flash backs from a doob. I must say those alcohol flashbacks are alot worse though... lmao


----------



## Wolfe

Watson said:
			
		

> oh yea I hate having flash backs from a doob. I must say those alcohol flashbacks are alot worse though... lmao



 ;D Funny


----------



## Jaxson

man this one time at band camp  ;D


----------



## tang72

When I went for my urine test i was on protein capsules, which is the same as whey protein but in pills. That was the time i had to take them for strength training (phys ed class). i dont know if it showed on the sample but i was pretty sure i was on protein that time and they said i passed the urine test no problem.


----------



## Kal

tang72 said:
			
		

> When I went for my urine test i was on protein capsules, which is the same as whey protein but in pills.



   Protein pills eh?...  I am not familiar with those.  Would you care to elaborate about them, # of pills taken, how many times per day, etc.  Did they do anything else, such as aiding in protein synthesis or were they simply pills with protein in them?


----------



## Warvstar

I'm fairly sure you can take allot of protein. It is when you already have kidney damage that the protein escapes into the urine. So basically I think he failed because of kidney problems and not protein overdose.


----------



## tang72

Kal said:
			
		

> Protein pills eh?...   I am not familiar with those.   Would you care to elaborate about them, # of pills taken, how many times per day, etc.   Did they do anything else, such as aiding in protein synthesis or were they simply pills with protein in them?


They are pretty much just protein powder that come in capsules. They are called 2222 amino acids or something like that. They are quite big and would scare you for a second before you swallow it down. It also costs like $6 more than the regular protein powder, i chose capsules because i did not like the taste of the drinking powder at all, and it is very hard blend with your drink, not to mention it kills 10 min. of your time trying to mix. You take 2-3 pills a day and wait for 45 minutes before a workout or a meal.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Uhh you're getting ripped off. The body absorb the protein in a liquid form at a much better rate. And if it takes you 10 minutes to throw two scoops of powder, some milk, a banana and some peanut butter into a blender then I suggest you put your prosthetic arms back on.  ;D Try different powders, there are some really tasty ones out there. I use GNC Pro Performance Whey Iso Burst in either French Vanilla Cream or Chocolate Royale! MMMMM


----------



## paracowboy

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Uhh you're getting ripped off.


large.


----------



## Bradboy

Watson said:
			
		

> oh yea I hate having flash backs from a doob. I must say those alcohol flashbacks are alot worse though... lmao



 Although you may not have flashbacks from smoking a "doob", I'd love to see your response when a Sgt. gets in your face and the only thing you can say to him is "uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wha? huh huh."

   As for the alcohol, DT's are not a funny thing...... but your career in the military will be!!!


----------



## Bradboy

Jaxson said:
			
		

> man this one time at band camp   ;D



     What'd you do? Ram a tuba up your ass? Hope I never share a barracks with you..... if so then "soap on a rope" is in order.


----------



## Kal

NX Care ISO XP, chocolate, the stuff is awesome with milk, just make sure it's skim or else it's too thick.  I can't see that much protein coming out of a few small capsules, make the switch bro...


----------



## Wolfe

Try muscle milk ...vanilla...and a bannana, personally i love it.


----------



## CEhopeful

pro lab NLARGE, owrks like a charm, Im a tall skinny ectomorph, but am starting to se esome minor results.you definetley feel them afte ronly a coupls days, give lots of energy etc.

cheers


----------



## makc

Anyone have any experience with being on course and using protien drinks?  Ive heard the speal on how the big bulky Mr. Clean built guys with there protien drinks cant perform in the field because there body isnt getting the usual amount of calories as opposed to when ur just going to the gym and all that.  But i want to know if it will be harmfull to my health or field performance if I start drinking around one protien drink a day.  Im on SQ so i have the 5 day field ex comin up.


----------



## NavalGent

I'm not a doctor or a nutritionist or anything, but in my reading and experience (which is still fairly limited), this is the scoop on protein supplements:

Protein is what repairs the muscles post-workout. The average North American diet contains more than enough protein for this function, so any supplementation is unnecessary, and a waste of money. I used protein bars a while back, and they were useless and expensive so I didn't bother with them anymore. I'd say don't bother unless you're some sort of vegetarian, and even then, peanut butter tastes better than shakes. 

This has probably been covered in another thread, so in the future always use the search function.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Protein drinks will only give you extra protein wich promotes muscle regrowth. Normaly they are also loaded with sugar, so you may feel like you have less energy, but I usualy have one in teh morning when I am going to be working out that day, and I have gone one week+ exercises with no problem.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

You have been here long enough in your "other" persona to know how to use the search function.
Locked


----------



## Armymedic

makc said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience with being on course and using protien drinks?  But i want to know if it will be harmfull to my health or field performance if I start drinking around one protien drink a day.



Protein supplements used while on fd ex is quite literally pissing away your money. Starting them when its time to go out to the fd is a waste of time effort and money. Potien is not a primary source of energy, and you do not need to rebuild muscle while humping the ruck.

Short answer...CF meals are already protien heavy (meat, bean, Peanut butter, etc.) eat your IMP meals, you'll get enough protien.


----------



## kahone

For protein powders, take a close look at the composition of the stuff you're buying; it *should* be listed on the package.  Do a bit of math:  take the serving size (say, for ease of math, 10 grams) and find the proportion of that serving which is protein (listed on the label, in a 10 g serving of the powder, this product has X grams of protein).  If the percentage of the total serving is less than 90% protein (9 grams in the example, obviously), you're paying for more "filler" than maybe you want.  Fitness instructors, weight trainers, my muscle-bound roomate   have repeatedly mentioned this point to me regarding the quality of powders on the market...some cheap brands in particular can be giving you far less protein that you thought!  The really "good" stuff (85-90%+ protein) tends to be a bit more expensive though.  Maybe it's no biggie but I just thought I'd chuck that in there too...value for money n all!  All in all, as others have mentioned, supplements are exactly that and shouldn't be abused. 
Edit: spelling


----------



## Synthos

I use a protein supplement as just that: supplement. I'm a student and quite often do not eat as well as I should. That may sound like a cop-out, maybe it is. However, there is no inherent danger with using protein supplements AS LONG AS YOU DO NOT MISUSE THEM. One to two scoops a day spaced out evenly should only be around 40-50g of protein, which is a little less than half my target protein/day (120g).

Protein is the key component to building muscle (apart from working them  ) and if you want to build muscle, more specifically bulk muscle protein is entirely necessary. I do reccomend you try to get most of your protein from tuna, chicken, nuts, and other meats/fish. However, life isn't perfect so you can top up with a protein shake to add in 20-30g of protein. I bought some Optimum Nutrition 100% whey and the cost/serving (with 24g of protein per serving) equates to about $0.55. That's about the same cost of a can of tuna (a cheap can).

You don't NEED supplements, but in an imperfect world it certainly isn't a bad substitution.


----------



## Off my Stack

Protien supplements can be totally benificial, but you need to look at how the protien is also bieng produced. Sometimes paying more means you are getting a higher quality protien. Also wieght gainers are a complete waste of money. You are paying a lot of money for just a few simple carbs on top of the protien included in the gainer. It may help you gain wieght but the quality of the carb is absolute C(6p.

I wouldn't spend so much time worrying if you're getting enough protien chances you already are. I would focus more on weather or not your getting enough efas, and good clean calories.


----------



## Castle

220 grms protien is too much unless your a bodybuilder...i really doubt you are...try to eat basic amounts with about 4 meals a day..if ya want numbers..at least 20 or so  a meal..about 80 grms a day..work out hard. as for supplements...unless you are lacking in a certain area..healthwise....you can possibly get a mutilvitamin...maybe protein powder to add to your oatmeal for breakfast...but don't spend alot..spend your money and time learning how to eat properly.


----------



## toughenough

Castle said:
			
		

> 220 grms protien is too much unless your a bodybuilder...i really doubt you are...try to eat basic amounts with about 4 meals a day..if ya want numbers..at least 20 or so  a meal..about 80 grms a day..work out hard. as for supplements...unless you are lacking in a certain area..healthwise....you can possibly get a mutilvitamin...maybe protein powder to add to your oatmeal for breakfast...but don't spend alot..spend your money and time learning how to eat properly.



Plan to look like a skeleton if you follow the above advice.

I'd like to thank everyone for throwing in their two cents on this thread, as it has been for the most part quite amusing. I'm glad that at least a few people on here have researched the topic at hand before speaking, and could actually give solid advice.


----------



## ArmyDave

Hey guys, I'm new here and about to apply for a full time infantry soldier position.  I was wondering how legal supplements such as protein, creatine, amino acids, etc are viewed in the army.  Are they encouraged or frowned upon?

Thanks!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

I take them, and a lot of guys i know take them as well. They're a legal, natural supplement, so i dont see why anyone would frown upon them.


----------



## ArmyDave

Thanks, I just wanted to make sure they wouldn't consider them as "cheating" on my physical tests if it somehow came up in the medical.  I have a batch of Xyience NOX-CG3 coming soon. ;D


----------



## double0three

Beware about the protein supplements, I am pretty sure I read somewhere if you take lot of the protein supplements it can show up in your urine.  If you do the urine test and there is an excess of protein then you fail.  This of course has to be a very high amount which I believe is only caused by basically 'over-doing it'.  But just so you know.  There is a thread floating around in the Recruiting>Medical forum someplace that has that in it.

EDIT:

I found the thread. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13577.0.html
Now I don't see it specifically saying that taking protein supplements can cause protein in the urine so maybe it's a false alarm.  But theres the info regardless hope it helps.


----------



## Gouki

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just wanted to make sure they wouldn't consider them as "cheating" on my physical tests if it somehow came up in the medical.  I have a batch of Xyience NOX-CG3 coming soon. ;D



Don't worry about it, if someone says you are cheating by taking protein powders they're ignorant. The Xyience is good stuff, horribly expensive, but good stuff.


----------



## toughenough

If you can purchase it off the shelf in Canada, you can take it.

As for cheating yourself, the only way to do that is to not properly research what you are taking and not knowing the hows, whys, whens and sides. It is also dangerous to take something that you don't know how it works and what it is doing. I'd recommend doing some research on the products and brands you are taking (try www.bodybuilding.com for starters, they have great articles).

As for taking a 5 lbs bottle of whey with you on course, I wouldn't count on it....


----------



## HiredGoon10

I've heard that the Canex at St. Jean sells protien powder(s), is this true? Does that apply to the Canex at Borden as well? 

I'm not sure exactly where one could keep it (on BMQ), maybe I'll fill the shoebox up with it.  ;Dj/k


----------



## aesop081

Well, i've heard they sell white face cloths in St-jean, is this true.....if so, would it be the same in Borden ?


----------



## paracowboy

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48433.0.html
read that before you waste any more money.


----------



## TN2IC

They sell Isoflex and Muscle Tech stuff at the Borden Canex. Your better going in Barrie and getting some. Canex can be a tad pricey.


----------



## HiredGoon10

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Well, i've heard they sell white face cloths in St-jean, is this true.....if so, would it be the same in Borden ?





			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109/post-419930.html#msg419930
> 
> read that before you waste any more money.





			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Well, i've heard they sell white face cloths in St-jean, is this true.....if so, would it be the same in Borden ?



Thanks all. Para, that link was definitely a good read. I remember reading that thread a long time ago, I guess I just didn't scroll down far enough.  :-[


----------



## HiredGoon10

TN2IC said:
			
		

> They sell Isoflex and Muscle Tech stuff at the Borden Canex. Your better going in Barrie and getting some. Canex can be a tad pricey.



That thanks went for you too TN2IC...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Not all protein supplements are bad, or a waste of money.  

Paracowboy's thread has some excellent points and facts.

Here's what I use (and this is just me, and it works for me, might not for you).

I know I should have 1.5 grams of protein for each Kg of body weight that I have (I do cardio in the am and weights after work).  

I eat most of my protein (check the info on the packages/food containers, whatever you eat.  You would be surprised that protein is in your oatmeal...rice...egg whites...WW bread, etc etc).  

Eat clean, and supplement if you see a need, not just 'cause it is there.  I use ISO Xp, 45 grams of protein (100% whey protein isolate) per scoop, 0 grams of fat, 1 gram of carb's (bonus!).

Why and when do I take this?  RIGHT after I work out with weights, as it is the fastest absorbing protein I can get, I can have it right in the gym (just add water) and the muscles will absorb it and use it right away.  

Leads to my next point, what are you hoping to get out of it?  I take it 'cause I am trying to build muscle, and I factor the 45 grams I get from my shake into my "daily amount".

You can spend a shiteload of time finding conflicting info on the Internet, however, a credible source I have read before is a guy named Covert Baily.  The website I went off of is below...

http://exercise.about.com/cs/nutrition/a/protein_2.htm

There are na-sayers out there aplenty against protein supp's, and an equal amount of na-sayers about those na-sayers.  

Find what works for you, research why and when you should take ANY supplements, ask yourself why your diet isn't providing what you are missing, and supplement smart.   

Oh and remember, this stuff might be great in garrison, but you think you are gonna get this stuff while on ex?  Cart it around in your ruck or have the SQ carry it in your baggage in his Ech?   

Do some reading, before you just take anything for the sake of taking anything.

Extreme example?  Hot Lips has a friend who is a triathlete.  She also bodybuilds.  She has to supplement to maintain her intensity...

Lots of advice out there, lots of opinions, take it all in, research, and make a smart choice that will work for you.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

About the "eating clean" stuff, I thought I would add this.  Believe it or not, someone has already made this pretty easy to figure out...

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-aliment/index_e.html

This is printed off and on our fridge.  Good quick reference material.  Pretty easy to follow, gives normal serving sizes, and is aimed at the "average" person.  So to up your protein, just...go to the higher end of the daily amounts...ya, see its too easy.

Just remember the burger and fries in the Jr Ranks mess aren't the best choice.  Milk is good, pop is not so good.

You are the one who decides what your body gets to work with...

Hope that helps some...I know it did me.  I love the KISS approach, and the Food Guide works for me to keep it simple, stupid.  (Cause I am sorta stupid  ;D).


----------



## Hot Lips

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Well, i've heard they sell white face cloths in St-jean, is this true.....if so, would it be the same in Borden ?


 :rofl:

HL


----------



## Hot Lips

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> About the "eating clean" stuff, I thought I would add this.  Believe it or not, someone has already made this pretty easy to figure out...
> 
> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-aliment/index_e.html
> 
> This is printed off and on our fridge.  Good quick reference material.  Pretty easy to follow, gives normal serving sizes, and is aimed at the "average" person.  So to up your protein, just...go to the higher end of the daily amounts...ya, see its too easy.
> 
> Just remember the burger and fries in the Jr Ranks mess aren't the best choice.  Milk is good, pop is not so good.
> 
> You are the one who decides what your body gets to work with...
> 
> Hope that helps some...I know it did me.  I love the KISS approach, and the Food Guide works for me to keep it simple, stupid.  (Cause I am sorta stupid  ;D).


I sold the fridge Mud...a few weeks ago...and took off the info... ;D...but that's okay...he has it in his head...where it ought to be

Research and do what works for you...no two bodies are the same nor do they have the same requirements or function exactly the same...be creative and aim for good health...

Be well
HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Again, I claim AMTS (aluminum mess-tin syndrome)   ;D

I have the electronic copy on my laptop.  its all good.


----------



## Chalky

Hello all, I have a quick question....

I am curious as to why you're not allowed Protein Powder in BMQ? It has been said that it will "alter performance" or something along those lines. So would I be allowed to bring Branch Chain Amino Acid powder? 

Protein is a naturally occurring substance that is in nearly every type of food, Meat/Dairy/Beans/Legumes. If protein is not found in the food, Amino acids generally are, which is what protein breaks down into.


----------



## Occam

Simple answer - the staff have neither the time nor the inclination to investigate the health risks or the legality of every single witches' brew that can show up on basic.  Your first number of weeks will be strictly regimented, and even finding space to store your supplement would be a task and a half.  You simply don't need it.  Need protein?  Go for seconds in the chow line if you have time.

If you can't manage to pass basic without a supplement, then physiologically speaking, you have no business wearing the uniform.


----------



## LukerB

I take supplements as well (protein, NO-Xplode, and for 2 months I took Sub Q). I now only take protein and the occasional NO and by all means I'm no bodybuilder but I do hit the gym 4-5 days a week as it's something I enjoy and lets me listen to my music more often!
I had the same question before, when I was unaware of these forums. However, at the time i was watching the series "Basic Up" that i discovered on youtube. The series is great, I would suggest watching the whole thing. But I've got a link that clearly answers your question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btz8NWxgnNI

Theres the link, go to 5:50.

Basically explains that in St. Jean they have a "properly designed diet and excersize program that you do not need these things." 

Bummer eh? But it's no big deal, after basic you'll be able to hit the gym again as im pretty sure all bases have them? And I'm more then sure that the military would promote your physical fitness throughout your career as it is a requirement.

But yeah, that should answer your question. I wish you could take them while you train but I'm planning on having much more important things to worry about while I'm there haha.

Best of luck,
Luke.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Why can't you take protein powder during BMQ, IAP or BOTP?

Because the Commandant of CFLRS says so.  Period.  Don't make it any more complicated than that.  Don't get into the habit of questioning "why" all the time.  You will cause yourself grieve, your platoon-mates will start getting in shit because of you.

To quote one of the best RSMs I ever served under:  "We are here to defend democracy, not practice it!"

I suggest you read this document.  Relevant to this thread specifically is Para 6.  In the military, ignorance of the law is NOT a valid defence.

Orders are orders.  You can disagree with them, think they are dumb.  I suggest you keep that to yourself.  Being professional means acting professional.  

If you disobey a lawful command up there and are caught, I can almost promise you that you will face some form of discplinary and/or administrative actions.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> To quote one of the best RSMs I ever served under:  "We are here to defend democracy, not practice it!"



+10 to that EITS


----------



## 2 Cdo

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why can't you take protein powder during BMQ, IAP or BOTP?
> 
> Because the Commandant of CFLRS says so.  Period.  Don't make it any more complicated than that.  Don't get into the habit of questioning "why" all the time.  You will cause yourself grieve, your platoon-mates will start getting in shit because of you.
> 
> To quote one of the best RSMs I ever served under:  "We are here to defend democracy, not practice it!"
> 
> I suggest you read this document.  Relevant to this thread specifically is Para 6.  In the military, ignorance of the law is NOT a valid defence.
> 
> Orders are orders.  You can disagree with them, think they are dumb.  I suggest you keep that to yourself.  Being professional means acting professional.
> 
> If you disobey a lawful command up there and are caught, I can almost promise you that you will face some form of discplinary and/or administrative actions.



It seems to be a common problem with new troops wishing to question anything they don't agree with. As Eye said, the reason you can't have said products is that the CF, and the school CO, have decided a proper diet and exercise is all you need at St Jean. Once you are done with your basic training and move on to your next posting feel free to purchase and use all the supplements you want.

Mine was a CO that gave us the democracy speech! ;D


----------



## psychedelics07

I am a vegetarian and therefore use supplements to stay healthy.  It takes a wide variety of foods to get everything, every day.  I'd imagine the IMPs, etc. don't contain all the nutritional necessities for a vegetarian. Would they make an exception for a vegetarian in training courses?  [Note: I applied for Sig Op & Infantry]

I currently take:

Daily vitamins
Whey protein
B12
Zinc
Digestive Aid
Creatine (I would not be brining this though.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

There are vegetarian IMP's (quite filling too), Vegetarian box lunches, and vegetarian options in the mess hall.


----------



## George Wallace

Personally, I am a firm believer that "artificial supplements" are not required, nor good for you, if you eat the proper foods.  Although you call yourself a Vegan, I find it sort of contradictory for you to be taking artificial supplements.  I just find it odd.  

Now, I don't want to be jumped upon for that comment, as I know many others who have totally different diet regimes, who also take large numbers of artificial supplements, and I can not see what benefit they really get.  I guess, I feel "natural" is better.  

As for your questions on dietary needs, the CF will usually accommodate as best as possible the different Religious and Dietary needs of its members.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

psy said:
			
		

> I am a vegetarian and therefore use supplements to stay healthy.  It takes a wide variety of foods to get everything, every day.  I'd imagine the IMPs, etc. don't contain all the nutritional necessities for a vegetarian. Would they make an exception for a vegetarian in training courses?  [Note: I applied for Sig Op & Infantry]
> 
> I currently take:
> 
> Daily vitamins
> Whey protein
> B12
> Zinc
> Digestive Aid
> Creatine (I would not be brining this though.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



IAW Para 6 of this document, protein powder is not authorized.


----------



## stealthylizard

They don't allow that kind of stuff in BMQ because there is no way to tell what it actually is.  For all they know it could be illegal drugs.  They also have no way to know what the stuff contains, even if it is legitimate.  Energy boosters are frowned upon in BMQ and BIQ because there are those that have run into serious health problems taking them, ie Red Bull.  You can remain a vegan in the military, they even offer vegan rations for the field.  You won't need supplements.  You won't have room to keep them either, especially in BMQ.


----------



## psychedelics07

Thanks for all the feedback.

Just for the record though, I am not Vegan.   If a Vegan shouldn't have any problems,  then it should be clear sailing for me. 

Thanks again


----------



## jacksparrow

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> They don't allow that kind of stuff in BMQ because there is no way to tell what it actually is.  For all they know it could be illegal drugs.  They also have no way to know what the stuff contains, even if it is legitimate.  Energy boosters are frowned upon in BMQ and BIQ because there are those that have run into serious health problems taking them, ie Red Bull.  You can remain a vegan in the military, they even offer vegan rations for the field.  You won't need supplements.  You won't have room to keep them either, especially in BMQ.



Just finished BMOQ on NOv 27 and I can concur that even in the OCDT blue sector where you have your own room and personal safe, these things are frowned upon, not to say some people don't take these boosters. Canex even sells energy drinks and bars.

Oh...you can get veggie rations when you are in the field, we had a veggie on our platoon. I lived on the IMP bread and raspberry jam only all the time we spent in the field, I just counldn't stomach the other stuff.

Always listen to the words of command and never question them. If you are told you are not allowed to take the liner out of your beret till you leave st jean, don't ask why


----------



## brandonbellerose

I am going to the bold eagle camp this summer and was wondering if I am able to bring Beta alanine?
Also is the pay tax free?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Start your reading with this search:

site:army.ca supplements


----------



## aesop081

brandonbellerose said:
			
		

> Also is the pay tax free?



No.


----------



## brandonbellerose

Thanks.


----------



## GenePool

Depends on your staff, bring it anyways.

I used it while I was there, and my staff knew, and they didn't care.


----------



## JBrock

brandonbellerose said:
			
		

> Also is the pay tax free?


----------



## George Wallace

JBrock said:
			
		

> brandonbellerose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is the pay tax free?
Click to expand...


Perhaps they have been drinking out of the NDP trough? ........... Or perhaps a Trekkie?


----------



## astecki

brandonbellerose said:
			
		

> Also is the pay tax free?



Considering he's asking about Bold Eagle, I would venture a guess that the poster may have Aboriginal status, in which context the question makes _some_ sense.


----------



## dangerboy

As a staff member I can tell you in Wainwright you will not be allowed Betta Alanine while on Bold Eagle.  As a general rule the only drugs allowed are prescription ones.


----------



## shogun506

I notice on the CFLRS website under "14 things you need to know before coming to CFLRS" it states protein supplements to augment performance are not allowed. Is this a new policy or is it something that has always been around at the CFLRS? I had protein supplements on my basic courses that the NCOs never had a problem with but that was not at CFLRS.


----------



## mariomike

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Is this a new policy or is it something that has always been around at the CFLRS?



At least since 2005, according to this:
"Dietary Supplements?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30479/post-212688.html#msg212688

"If you bring stuff like that, your instructors will take it away when you get to the School and it will be returned to you at the end of the course."


----------



## shogun506

I guess it's different in the reserves. That's ok no supplements no problem.


----------



## Nemo888

I kept all my protein bars and supplements in the trunk of my car.  The chow at some bases is crap. I'm looking at you Pet.


----------



## OldSolduer

:warstory:

Guys, if you are infantry and you are deployed, you may not have room in the rucks for protein sups. Learn to do without.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

There is no "_unless it is in your car_" clause of protection from the CFLRS Commandants' orders and SOPs.  Also, unless things have changed, access to your PMV during the Indoc period is controlled and limited.

Its not like 'hiding it in my car' hasn't been tried before...remember that saying "be smart about being stupid".


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'm guessing this rule has to do with the staff not wanting to deal with someones heart exploding on PT because the candidate pumped themselves full of wacky supliments that the guy at Popeye's swears by.


----------



## OldSolduer

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm guessing this rule has to do with the staff not wanting to deal with someones heart exploding on PT because the candidate pumped themselves full of wacky supliments that the guy at Popeye's swears by.


Not just that, but in the field ie deployed - you may not have access to your supplements. Get Lang like everyone else or you may become a liability to your fellow soldiers.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not just that, but in the field ie deployed - you may not have access to your supplements. Get Lang like everyone else or you may become a liability to your fellow soldiers.


True, I've seen guys big into supplements shut down pretty fast when they don't have access to their stuff.


----------



## medicineman

It's also to get into people's heads that they aren't supposed to put stuff into their bodies that the CF doesn't know about or hasn't given to them - there is a huge issue with self medication in our society that can lead to other health issues AND/OR the fact that they are hiding an illness or injury.

MM


----------



## AgentSmith

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I notice on the CFLRS website under "14 things you need to know before coming to CFLRS" it states protein supplements to augment performance are not allowed. Is this a new policy or is it something that has always been around at the CFLRS? I had protein supplements on my basic courses that the NCOs never had a problem with but that was not at CFLRS.



Once you're done all your courses and posted to a unit, the canex usually sells protein powder and a few other supplements like creatine. Wait until then.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

I guess a balanced diet and proper nutrition aren't good enough?


----------



## Jammer

Spend less time trying figure out a way around the rules, and just follow direction. No supps mean no supps.


----------



## OldSolduer

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> True, I've seen guys big into supplements shut down pretty fast when they don't have access to their stuff.



This is my point, thanks. 

Another small issue I have is with the guys who have to have the biggest arms etc- about a day into field exercises they need to eat, eat, eat - or they shut down as well.


----------



## ModlrMike

I forget who said it but there's a good quote to illustrate the point:

"Wispy ectomorphic types excel at conventional displays of fitness, but the Falkland Islands showed that their more generously covered colleagues are better suited to the rigours of campaigning."


----------



## toughenough

So Mr Seggie, your point here is that when deployed you may not have enough room in your ruck for enough IMPs, so we should start starving ourselves now in preparation? You might run low on ammo too, so I guess reserve rounds are good to go. No good will come from being in a catabolic state and having you leave course weaker then when you went in.

I agree that some of the pre-workout supplements can have adverse affects on heart rates and the such, but protein has been proven to be very safe. If the rule is "No supps", that is different, but the title of the thread states "No protein" which I (and all of my importance, haha) have a problem with.

Especially when the messes are notorious for this idea that two eggs is a sufficient breakfast for active individuals. I love the look on their face when a 135 lbs guy goes through the line three times to get an adequate number of eggs.


----------



## Jammer

So what's your point...?


----------



## George Wallace

toughenough said:
			
		

> So Mr Seggie, your point here is that when deployed you may not have enough room in your ruck for enough IMPs, so we should start starving ourselves now in preparation? You might run low on ammo too, so I guess reserve rounds are good to go. No good will come from being in a catabolic state and having you leave course weaker then when you went in.
> 
> I agree that some of the pre-workout supplements can have adverse affects on heart rates and the such, but protein has been proven to be very safe. If the rule is "No supps", that is different, but the title of the thread states "No protein" which I (and all of my importance, haha) have a problem with.
> 
> Especially when the messes are notorious for this idea that two eggs is a sufficient breakfast for active individuals. I love the look on their face when a 135 lbs guy goes through the line three times to get an adequate number of eggs.



 :

You really missed the point, didn't you.  Or, are you just being a shyte-disturber?


----------



## cupper

I think his point is he likes eggs. :nod:


----------



## George Wallace

cupper said:
			
		

> I think his point is he likes eggs. :nod:



.....and weights 135 lbs.   ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

toughenough said:
			
		

> So Mr Seggie, your point here is that when deployed you may not have enough room in your ruck for enough IMPs, so we should start starving ourselves now in preparation? You might run low on ammo too, so I guess reserve rounds are good to go. No good will come from being in a catabolic state and having you leave course weaker then when you went in.
> 
> I agree that some of the pre-workout supplements can have adverse affects on heart rates and the such, but protein has been proven to be very safe. If the rule is "No supps", that is different, but the title of the thread states "No protein" which I (and all of my importance, haha) have a problem with.
> 
> Especially when the messes are notorious for this idea that two eggs is a sufficient breakfast for active individuals. I love the look on their face when a 135 lbs guy goes through the line three times to get an adequate number of eggs.



You're so far out of your lane, you crossed the median, and went off into the pecker-brush on the other side of the highway.

Simple question.  Where exactly are troops in a cbt outpost, austere location going to get their "needed" supplements?  On the issue of march discipline can I say "sorry WO...I can't take that extra C6 ammo...I've got my protein powder onboard and am maxed out here".

 :

Simple saying:  Train the way you fight, fight the way you train.  Ever hear that before??


----------



## Tank Troll

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I forget who said it but there's a good quote to illustrate the point: "Wispy ectomorphic types excel at conventional displays of fitness, but the Falkland Islands showed that their more generously covered colleagues are better suited to the rigours of campaigning."



We found that when the Hussars were closed out in the early 90s and some of us "Tanker" size guys got to the Strats we couldn't really keep up to all the running an such that the "Boat" boys did..................but they couldn't do the heavy Maintenance on their new tanks either. We also found out when we went to Bosnia in 94 that the 135- 155 run like the wind, do a million push ups, and pull ups crowed couldn't handle the heat all that well either.


----------



## MikeL

I know some guys did take a tub of protein to their FOB and I'm sure some made it out to the COPs. 

When I was overseas I spent most of the tour in a COP and found out there is protein powder in the system(no idea if it is still around though) as we got a couple boxes of it on a resupply.  

But the point of not being reliant on supplements is valid as you won't always have access to it,  and what you do have will eventually be used up.


----------



## SentryMAn

"Face palm"
Some peoples kids friends!

I'm glad that this guy isn't in charge of a mess menu, all it would be is pure protein since that all you need to be fit.

Who gives a dam about cholesterol, sodium, carbs, vitamins.

The only thing I would recommend anyone doing basic training is a good quality multi-vitamin, and even that is iffy if you choose the right things at the mess.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I know guys did take tubbs or protein, etc to FOBs and I'm sure some made it out to the COPs.
> 
> When I was overseas I spent most of the tour in a COP and found out there is protein powder in the system(no idea if it is still around though) as we got a couple boxes of it on a resupply.
> 
> But the point of not being reliant on supplements is valid as you won't always have access to it,  and what you do have will eventually be used up.



Had no idea...learn something new every day!


----------



## toughenough

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Simple question.  Where exactly are troops in a cbt outpost, austere location going to get their "needed" supplements?  On the issue of march discipline can I say "sorry WO...I can't take that extra C6 ammo...I've got my protein powder onboard and am maxed out here".



You may also come down to a time when you have to take a litre of water out of your ruck to make way for that ammo. I would never suggest that you intentionally dehydrate yourself (in preparation) for that eventuality.

In an austere location you also can't have showers. Does that mean you should not shower on base?


----------



## George Wallace

toughenough said:
			
		

> In an austere location you also can't have showers. Does that mean you should not shower on base?



Huh?

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

toughenough said:
			
		

> You may also come down to a time when you have to take a litre of water out of your ruck to make way for that ammo. I would never suggest that you intentionally dehydrate yourself (in preparation) for that eventuality.
> 
> In an austere location you also can't have showers. Does that mean you should not shower on base?



  :facepalm:

Ok.  Sure.  *Tuesday*.


----------



## ArmyRick

I want to throw in my comments.

Some background, I used to do protein powder and creatine when I was early twenties, thank god I nearly went broke and was forced out of all that horse shat. 

Two years ago, when I last had access to free weights, I pulled over 400 Lbs in dead lift (double overhand, not mixed grip), squat close to 400 Lbs for 5 reps (never tested 1RM) and shoulder pressed 185 for 3 reps at a bodyweight of 195 lbs. WHo gives a rats pess about bench press? Don't ask, I could care less. But I can do dips with over 100 lbs strapped to my waist.

This is after having recovered from a blown meniscus (thanks infantry), neck injuries (thanks wrestling and CQCI) and right shoulder blade that was torn (thanks Grizzly AVGP). This was at the age of 38. 

To the original poster, you do not need to waste MONEY on protein powder supplements and all that other GARBAGE. Seriously, not needed and a complete waste of your money.

Austere work outs? Grab some sand bags and start chucking them around. Too easy? Carry two sand bags in each hand. Pull ups off your LAV/TLAV/RG, what ever. Push ups, any where. Find some huge ass rocks and carry them around. Muckle onto to the jerry cans, one per hand and hump them for a bit. Squat with rucksacks. Practice lifting biggest fat arse in your section off the ground in a dead casualty limp.

Get the point? You do not need to pump iron and eat all that junk. 

Learn to do without food for a bit here and there (I fast once a week for 18-24 hours and it does the body mega-good).

Point made?


----------



## cupper

toughenough said:
			
		

> In an austere location you also can't have showers. Does that mean you should not shower on base?



No. It just means you don't need to carry a bar of soap, so you now have room for the ammo you ditched for the extra water. :facepalm:


----------



## MikeL

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Austere work outs? Grab some sand bags and start chucking them around. Too easy? Carry two sand bags in each hand. Pull ups off your LAV/TLAV/RG, what ever. Push ups, any where. Find some huge *** rocks and carry them around. Muckle onto to the jerry cans, one per hand and hump them for a bit. Squat with rucksacks. Practice lifting biggest fat arse in your section off the ground in a dead casualty limp.



Reminds me of the "gym" we made on tour,  a little creativity can go a long way


----------



## ArmyRick

Necessity is the mother of invention! Thats an austere gym and I would much rather keep fit there than a commercial gym. Its better for my farm work!


----------



## OldSolduer

toughenough said:
			
		

> So Mr Seggie, your point here is that when deployed you may not have enough room in your ruck for enough IMPs, so we should start starving ourselves now ?
> 
> 
> Especially when the messes are notorious for this idea that two eggs is a sufficient breakfast for active individuals. I love the look on their face when a 135 lbs guy goes through the line three times to get an adequate number of eggs.




Did I say that? No I didn't. 

IMPs are issued and if you go down becuase you decided to take supplements vice IMPs your section 2I/C will have some issues with you.

Your CO MAY order you to carry x number of rounds of 7.62 mm belt, 5.56 for the C9s etc.

Now what comes first. The Svc Sp deals with it in these priorities:

Ammo
Water
Rations


In other words your supplements are below rations in order of priority.


----------



## Jammer

We managed to get some proper weights at SPGG Skeletor...


----------



## Scott

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Apples and oranges.



More like apples and bowling balls.


----------



## Jarnhamar

But with the new rucksack there is LOTS of room for ammo AND supplements  ;D


----------



## Jammer

So you patrol with it? If so...you're doing it wrong.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

You won't do anything at BMQ that would require you to have any supplements. Except maybe a multi-vitamin and a lot of hand soap. Too many diseases floating around there.


----------



## Shamrock

Smoking, however...

 :irish jig:


----------



## MikeL

Jammer said:
			
		

> We managed to get some proper weights at SPGG Skeletor...



You guys had it too good   I heard you also got a few more extras out there as well


----------



## bookibaloush

Hello! I was wondering if protein powder is regarded as a drug for the drug test? I do not consume any alchool or any drug whatsoever. Thanks you


Ps: I heard that it was considered a drug for the drug test and i needed to be sure.


----------



## bookibaloush

Hello! I'm currently consuming a protein shake after my gym workout and i've heard that protein shakes/powder can be considered drugs for the drug test. Is that true? i do not consume any drug or alchool otherwise.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Good day, bookibaloush ...

Just in case you hadn't read this bit, posting the same question in more than one place is considered spamming.

Search, then if there's no answer, post once, and patience ...

*Staff*


----------



## Loachman

If protein showed up in drug tests, then everybody would test positive, wouldn't they?


----------



## DonaldMcL

Loachman said:
			
		

> If protein showed up in drug tests, then everybody would test positive, wouldn't they?



Only if they tested these guns *kisses arms*


----------



## DAA

bookibaloush said:
			
		

> Hello! I was wondering if protein powder is regarded as a drug for the drug test? I do not consume any alchool or any drug whatsoever. Thanks you
> Ps: I heard that it was considered a drug for the drug test and i needed to be sure.



What drug test are you referring to, the NPD Questionnaire?


----------



## medicineman

DAA said:
			
		

> What drug test are you referring to, the NPD Questionnaire?



The one that looks for the extras in his protein shake ;D...and Loachman, if you test positive for protein in your urine, you may have something a little more to worry about than a drug test .

MM


----------



## Poacher434

To cut it short and state the answer. Protein powder will not test positive on a drug test.


----------

